# VFS refusing to accept passport for label stamping



## Sukhoi (Jun 23, 2012)

I had been to VFS Bangalore office today morning to handover my passport for 175 stamping. They said they have been instructed by the consulate not to accept any passports starting October 1st, 2012 and we just need to carry the print-outs of the visa grant while travelling. As per the embassy's website, How to Obtain Your Visa Label - Australian High Commission VFS should have accepted if we prefer to have the label. But, they said they have stopped accepting all passports for any type of Australian visa and they accept only notarized copies of the passport for visa processing.

If you are planning a visit to the VFS office for the label, suggest you to call and clarify before going.

http://www.vfs-au-in.com/news.html


----------



## GDP (Jun 4, 2012)

Thanks for the info Sukhoi!! We will call and check before reaching there.


----------



## sherlock (Mar 28, 2012)

Please see this link - 
http://www.vfs-au-in.com/pdf/Frequently_Asked_Questions_26.09.12.pdf

*What if I still want a label in my passport?*
Whilst Australia does not require travellers to have a visa label in their passport, from
1 October 2012 clients will still have the option to request a visa label once they have
been granted a visa.
However, this process will involve lodging a further request for service at one of our VACs
and the processing time for this additional service will be 15 working days.


----------



## zooter80 (Jul 14, 2012)

What is the use of this label stamping?


----------



## Sukhoi (Jun 23, 2012)

zooter80 said:


> What is the use of this label stamping?



In many places, they ask for a copy of the visa. For example while getting an International Driving Permit, NRI account, etc , or while entering the airport the security normally checks for the visa in the passport. I feel it is more advantageous to have a label in the passport than holding just a copy of the visa grant which cannot be validated by most.


----------



## patopking (Jul 28, 2010)

I concur with Sukhoi. Visa label is a good thing to have. Eliminates a lot of headache for you after you have left your country and landed in OZ


----------



## zooter80 (Jul 14, 2012)

Sukhoi said:


> In many places, they ask for a copy of the visa. For example while getting an International Driving Permit, NRI account, etc , or while entering the airport the security normally checks for the visa in the passport. I feel it is more advantageous to have a label in the passport than holding just a copy of the visa grant which cannot be validated by most.


The pdf seems to indicate that everywhere Visa grant can be used and validated everywhere...


----------



## arunc (Sep 13, 2012)

hey there.. i got mine stamped from vfs in bangalore (infantry road) 20th of September 2012... i did asked them for the purpose (just to get an opinion) and they never mentioned about a deadline.. i didnt really wanna get one since u can always print a produce a copy wen required.. but then a cousin of mine suggested i get a label on my passport..

you might need it at most places in fact, license, getting any sorta agreements done, ss, etc... 

well got mine done.. but if the immig dept says that they dont require one.. then well guess the prints outs will do.


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

SO where do we exactly get it done now? Since VFS is not accepting it.


----------



## sherlock (Mar 28, 2012)

I suggest you call VFS, or go there and take print of the official PDF (the link I've given above), and show them that you can STILL apply for the visa label as an option. Guess they will need some convincing. you can even call the embassy to confirm, or email the embassy, so that you can show their reply to VFS.

Once I get my visa, I am planning to do the same. I want the label in any case, just to make the future easier.


----------



## Sukhoi (Jun 23, 2012)

sherlock said:


> I suggest you call VFS, or go there and take print of the official PDF (the link I've given above), and show them that you can STILL apply for the visa label as an option. Guess they will need some convincing. you can even call the embassy to confirm, or email the embassy, so that you can show their reply to VFS.
> 
> Once I get my visa, I am planning to do the same. I want the label in any case, just to make the future easier.



When I had been to the VFS office, I did push them a lot saying the website clearly mentions that we still have the option of submitting PP for stamping. When the person at the counter realized I can't be convinced so easily, especially after travelling far and skipping my work to reach VFS, he went to his senior and spoke to him. He later came back and said they have been asked not to accept by the Australian High Commission.

But, who knows, things might change later and they might start accepting again. I will call them again next week and insist on getting the label.

The AHC website also mentions that we can courier them the passports. But, am a little apprehensive to do that directly.


----------



## sherlock (Mar 28, 2012)

Sukhoi said:


> When I had been to the VFS office, I did push them a lot saying the website clearly mentions that we still have the option of submitting PP for stamping. When the person at the counter realized I can't be convinced so easily, especially after travelling far and skipping my work to reach VFS, he went to his senior and spoke to him. He later came back and said they have been asked not to accept by the Australian High Commission.
> 
> But, who knows, things might change later and they might start accepting again. I will call them again next week and insist on getting the label.
> 
> The AHC website also mentions that we can courier them the passports. But, am a little apprehensive to do that directly.


Yeah I understand. Maybe emailing AHC, and getting official reply from them might help.


----------



## ponsil7174 (Jan 25, 2012)

As per my case, I had my passport stamped/labelled by Australian Embassy in Abu Dhabi, by sending all the passports (Me and Family Members) + the copy of Visa Grant. I sent the passports thru Courier only without initial communication with the Australian Embassy. It is true that VFS will not entertain Visa stamping, that is why I sent directly to Australian Rep in Abu Dhabi.

So try to contact the nearest Austraialian Rep there in India and let them guide you on this issue.


----------



## samdeking (Jun 14, 2012)

I had the same issue with VFS.. infact I argued with them saying that it is an option I can avail even if it is not mandatory.. but they clearly did not budge.. So I sent the application through another agency (TTServices) to the AHC for labelling.. The AHC sent back the application saying label is not required since October 1st for Indian Citizens.


----------



## zooter80 (Jul 14, 2012)

Sorry to nitpick here, but when the Aus government clearly states that stamping is not required and we're stopping it for so and so reason, why are people insisting on getting it stamped? Are we not trusting the very same government to whose country we want to immigrate to? Then we better choose another country to go to...


----------



## chsridevi (Dec 22, 2011)

for information, do we have photo on the grant latter? if we dont have the photo then it is always better to have a visa label.


----------



## Sukhoi (Jun 23, 2012)

chsridevi said:


> for information, do we have photo on the grant latter? if we dont have the photo then it is always better to have a visa label.




There is no photo on the Grant Letter, it is a simple monochrome PDF with your details like Visa No., client-id, etc. 

Also, if someone in India needs to validate our visa online through 'Visa Entitlement Verification Online (VEVO)', it looks like they need to be provided with our TRN number.And, for paper-based applicants like me (with no TRN), we need to obtain a password dialing an Australian number which can't be called from outside Australia. When I contacted my CO to check if she can provide me a password, she replied saying she can't do that and whatever is mentioned in the website is the only option i.e. getting a password dialing the national number. For Organizations to validate, for example any Indian bank, they need to register with VEVO, which again is not possible because only Australian organizations can register as given in this link: 

https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/evo/start.do?actionType=thirdPartyRegister


----------



## sherlock (Mar 28, 2012)

I directly sent my passport for stamping to vfs delhi by courier. Postal applications are acceptwd directly at vfs delhi. Even mumbai vfs was ready to accept the label application if submitted in person or thru agent.


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

sherlock said:


> I directly sent my passport for stamping to vfs delhi by courier. Postal applications are acceptwd directly at vfs delhi. Even mumbai vfs was ready to accept the label application if submitted in person or thru agent.


So did you get the stamp? And did you send it by courier with a return envelope?


----------



## obelixous (Sep 1, 2010)

zooter80 said:


> Sorry to nitpick here, but when the Aus government clearly states that stamping is not required and we're stopping it for so and so reason, why are people insisting on getting it stamped? Are we not trusting the very same government to whose country we want to immigrate to? Then we better choose another country to go to...


Recruiters say the following when you apply to them. Extract from one of the mails:
>>>>
Please note, if you are asked to attend an interview you will be required to provide evidence of your entitlements to work in Australia.

Documents that verify this include your current passport. If you do not have a passport you can provide a copy of your Australian birth or citizenship certificate (if born before 20th August 1986) and photo ID.

If you were born on or after 20th August 1986 then you will need provide an Australian birth and citizenship certificate and photo ID. If you cannot provide these supporting documents then you will need to provide evidence that one parent was an Australian citizen or permanent resident at the time of your birth.
<<<<

Although there may be other ways of proving work entitlement. The visa stamp is an easy way to prove it.


----------



## sherlock (Mar 28, 2012)

prgopala said:


> So did you get the stamp? And did you send it by courier with a return envelope?


My application is under process. I just had to send the DD for vfs service fee. They will courier it back.


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

sherlock said:


> My application is under process. I just had to send the DD for vfs service fee. They will courier it back.


Is there any information available online on where to send, what to send and how to send?
Can you link me to it please? Thanks.


----------



## sherlock (Mar 28, 2012)

prgopala said:


> Is there any information available online on where to send, what to send and how to send?
> Can you link me to it please? Thanks.


http://www.vfs-au-in.com/postalapplication.html

http://www.vfs-au-in.com/obtainin.html


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

sherlock said:


> Australia Visa Information - India and Nepal - Postal Application
> 
> Australia Visa Information - India and Nepal - Visa Types - Obtaining Visa Label


Thanks a lot


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

sherlock said:


> Australia Visa Information - India and Nepal - Postal Application
> 
> Australia Visa Information - India and Nepal - Visa Types - Obtaining Visa Label


So basically you sent it to VFS. What if i want to send it to the AHC. Do i have to send any DD with that?


----------



## sherlock (Mar 28, 2012)

prgopala said:


> So basically you sent it to VFS. What if i want to send it to the AHC. Do i have to send any DD with that?


I guess you wont have to. But then i dont think they will courier it back. U will have to pick it up maybe. Also with vfs u can track the passport at every stage
thats a relief.


----------



## sona (Jun 28, 2012)

I got the visa grant (190-NSW)on Oct 19th.I am in Auckland on a work visa now. I am also planning to get the visa label on my passport.But don't know how to do that from here.I doubt whether VFS in india or AHC,New Delhi would accept applications from outside India.Just dropped a mail to AHC in New Zealand and awaiting their reply.
Does any one has any clue on how to proceed?


----------



## mohit2903 (Jan 24, 2009)

sherlock said:


> I directly sent my passport for stamping to vfs delhi by courier. Postal applications are acceptwd directly at vfs delhi. Even mumbai vfs was ready to accept the label application if submitted in person or thru agent.


Hi Sherlock,

Please advice when did you receive your passport with Label stamping? how many days it took to get the label on your passport? I submitted my passport on 25th Oct for stamping and waiting.....


----------



## arunappuus (May 29, 2012)

Hi,

There is absolutely no need to get the visa stamped in your passport. You can use the visa grant e-mail for getting anything done in Australia. Even for India, you can start an NRE account using the e-mail print out. DIAC has made all the visa electronic and they can view your visa status online just using the TRN via VEVO (visa entitlement verification online).

So dont worry, you can easily fly from India or which ever country you are from.


----------



## mohit2903 (Jan 24, 2009)

i have already submitted my passport at vfs office. Is it possible to take my passport back?


----------



## arunappuus (May 29, 2012)

mohit2903 said:


> i have already submitted my passport at vfs office. Is it possible to take my passport back?


You can tell the VFS people to give the passport back mentioning that you do not need the label. If you have sent it for stamping, wait for it to come back. They might stamp it if you are lucky enough. The AHC people are very lazy. 

I think you need to fill out a form or take the receipt with you to get the passport back.


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

sona said:


> I got the visa grant (190-NSW)on Oct 19th.I am in Auckland on a work visa now. I am also planning to get the visa label on my passport.But don't know how to do that from here.I doubt whether VFS in india or AHC,New Delhi would accept applications from outside India.Just dropped a mail to AHC in New Zealand and awaiting their reply.
> Does any one has any clue on how to proceed?


If you are in Australia already, you will have to travel back for stamping. *It is illegal to send passports across the country through mail*. Atleast that is the case with Indian Passports, not sure with the other countries


----------



## mohit2903 (Jan 24, 2009)

i am very much in India as of now


----------



## Flames123 (Sep 17, 2012)

what about Indian Citizens living overseas? will we face any problems exiting our countries of residence to Australia?


----------



## santomic (Jun 24, 2012)

All... Two weeks back i got my visa evidenced from Aus Embassy in Dubai. I was on a business trip there, dropped a mail to VFS Dubai to get an appiontment for visa evidencing,send my driver to the embassy with passports and grant letter. Visa got stamped in 5 mins....and no charges involved....


----------



## Flames123 (Sep 17, 2012)

santomic said:


> All... Two weeks back i got my visa evidenced from Aus Embassy in Dubai. I was on a business trip there, dropped a mail to VFS Dubai to get an appiontment for visa evidencing,send my driver to the embassy with passports and grant letter. Visa got stamped in 5 mins....and no charges involved....


did u make an appointment prior to your arrival at DXB ?


----------



## santomic (Jun 24, 2012)

Flames123 said:


> did u make an appointment prior to your arrival at DXB ?


Nope.... There were pretty quick in answering my queries. If you are on short visit, then its better to request for an appiontment prior to you arrival.


----------



## mohit2903 (Jan 24, 2009)

Hi All, 

I got my visa label stamp on my and dependents passport within a weeks time from date of submission.

Regards,
Mohit


----------



## sherlock (Mar 28, 2012)

Got my passport stamped in 10 days. Sent from pune to new delhi vfs coz only new.delhi vfs accepts courier applications


----------



## Sukhoi (Jun 23, 2012)

I had been to VFS, Bangalore again today. The lady at the counter said loudly "You don't need the label anymore". When I insisted I prefer having a label for various reasons, she started questioning why you need and stuff. When I countered saying VFS global offices in other metros are accepting, she finally budged and accepted. Paid Rs.462.00 for two passports. They will notify me once the passports are back and I need to collect it from them. Had they accepted it the first time I had gone there, it would have saved my fuel, time and energy 

Anyway, for those of you visiting VFS offices for evidencing, you might face something similar. They might have been instructed by DIAC to advise customers on the label-free visa, but it is not really their business to question why we need a label.

Thanks to other members who shared on this thread that they could get the visa evidenced through VFS.


----------



## ebyoct82 (Aug 18, 2010)

I had visited VFS Bangalore on 15th October and they were not ready to accept my passport for labeling. But when I visited HDFC bank to open a NRI account they asked the VISA LABEL in Passport and they were not accepted my grant letter. 
So I went back to VFS 18th October and stated the same and they were ready to proceed for evidencing. They charged 600+ for 3 passports. I got my passports with label through courier after 18 days (4-5 days national holidays) directly from Australian High Commission Delhi.


----------



## sherlock (Mar 28, 2012)

The best way to resolve these conflicts with local vfs is to directly courier the passports to vfs new delhi. Postal applications are directly accepted there and can be tracked well. Just read the clear onstructions for postal applications on vfs website. I was apprehensive bt got the visa label without prroblems in 10 days


----------



## Innovation (Oct 31, 2012)

air line will have the complete information , read it some where , they will put the stamp if you insist , probably when you land in Australia they will do it .


----------



## Innovation (Oct 31, 2012)

sherlock said:


> The best way to resolve these conflicts with local vfs is to directly courier the passports to vfs new delhi. Postal applications are directly accepted there and can be tracked well. Just read the clear onstructions for postal applications on vfs website. I was apprehensive bt got the visa label without prroblems in 10 days


 if possible book an appointment and get it done directly at embassy


----------



## sherlock (Mar 28, 2012)

Innovation said:


> if possible book an appointment and get it done directly at embassy


Its possible. But theb no way to track the passport online


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

sherlock said:


> Got my passport stamped in 10 days. Sent from pune to new delhi vfs coz only new.delhi vfs accepts courier applications


Hi sherlock,
Can you advise me on what all you sent to the VFS? Any self written application form etc.?
It would be great if you could explain a bit in detail so that i can send my pp as well.


----------



## samuel.rajesh (Oct 8, 2012)

prgopala said:


> Hi sherlock,
> Can you advise me on what all you sent to the VFS? Any self written application form etc.?
> It would be great if you could explain a bit in detail so that i can send my pp as well.


Hi ,

You can submit the passport at VFS Bangalore ,just insist that you would like the visa evidenced and then pay the fees .I had done the same and a fried of mine has got the visa evidenced as well .Hope this helps .

Sam


----------



## zooter80 (Jul 14, 2012)

It looks like AUD 70 is being charged for placing a visa label from 24th Nov onwards. I'm wondering if I missed an opportunity to get it done for cheaper rate


----------



## Sukhoi (Jun 23, 2012)

My evidenced passport finally arrived at VFS Bangalore on Friday, 23rd Nov. Collected both the passports today. They took 9 working days for the entire thing.


----------



## Sukhoi (Jun 23, 2012)

zooter80 said:


> It looks like AUD 70 is being charged for placing a visa label from 24th Nov onwards. I'm wondering if I missed an opportunity to get it done for cheaper rate



Thanks for the information.
Right, the following link confirms that:

http://www.immi.gov.au/visas/vec-faq.pdf

I was wondering if the charges are per passport or per application.


----------



## zooter80 (Jul 14, 2012)

I'm now having additional doubts around this whole label free visa. Which airlines/countries allow label-free travel is something I'm not able to find out on the internet. Since there are multiple options to travel to Australia (Singapore, Malaysia, Thai, Hong Kong), I'm thinking this label free visa is going to cause confusion in the short run


----------



## Sukhoi (Jun 23, 2012)

Sukhoi said:


> Thanks for the information.
> Right, the following link confirms that:
> 
> http://www.immi.gov.au/visas/vec-faq.pdf
> ...




Sorry, the answer is present in the same link.

"Do I need to pay for a label for each member of my family?
Yes. There is a charge for each visa label requested."


----------

